# Please I need some help



## Stephy (Dec 15, 2015)

2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with a auto immune thryoid disease after i was at the doctors commonly with issues such as being very tired, getting rashes,loseing hair and then my period came half way through a cycle on the pill and it was so heavy for weeks without stopping so I was given a thyroid test as we usually watch it (I was told at 17 I had early graves disease) now 27 i'm racking my brain trying to understand what it all means what do I have ?? I'm taking 50mg Thyroxin and I have no idea why because I dont understand any of it , These are my results can someone shed some light 
My FREE T4 at 11.6 pmol/L 
Free T3 at 4.3pmol/L 
TSH at 9.94 , 
TG ANTIBODIES 178 (U/ml) ,
TPO ANTIBODIES 1300 (U/ml)
in clinical notes it says Thyroid auto-antibodies cumulative. Significantly elevated levels of thyroid auto-antibodies are associated with autoimmune thyroid disease


----------



## Stephy (Dec 15, 2015)

Lab Results as written on test

Free T4 11.6 (9.0-25.0)pmol/L

TSH 9.94 (0.05-5.00)mIU/L

Free T3 4.3 (3.5-6.5)pmol/L
TG Thyroglobulin antibodies 178 (<60)
TPO Thyroid peroxidase 1300 (<60)

10 years ago the specialist said I had early onset to Graves and had a goiter they didn't start medication I was just told to get a yearly ultrasound and bloods which I admit I got lazy about but its been checked pretty commonly as I've had 3 children since then.

I'm booked in for my Thyroid ultrasound tomorrow at 4:30 pm then its the waiting game on results I've gotten a little worried last night at 8pm the specialist rang me and requested I see him today but being that my specialist is in the city and I'm way out in the rural I couldn't get there until next week with specialists also costing the earth didn't help my situation.

I just don't understand what I have I feel very lost and overwhelmed My specialist when I was a teen said Graves now my Doctor has diagnosed Hashimotos and apparently I have to go dairy and gluten free 
My hairs falling out , I'm constantly tired even if i get plenty of sleep , I have no drive to do anything , I'm always dizzy I;m getting horrible rashes all over my body mainly on my face , wrists and ontop of it all I've had to come off my Bipolar meds until I'm stabilized ,and my birth control


----------



## Stephy (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes doc had mentioned that this was the start dose and ill have repeat bloods taken to see how much we adjust by.
I'm worried about that TPO being high some say it can mean cancer I just battled a early cervical cancer 2 years ago I'm not ready for all that again
I know I have quite a large goiter and lymph node on my left side I'm praying its still normal

Thanks so much for your help and support its so hard understanding everything


----------

